# Pic of that pysanky egg I keep meaning to post....



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

This is the other double yolker... I'm not that happy with it, but it was fun to do!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The patterns are like tablet woven belts or something off a loom  How pretty.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

how beautiful!!!


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm doing my first brown egg pysanky on the teeny tiny first eggs our pullets laid! Its so much fun! I like the simplicity of using just a few colors on them, and working the small eggs seems easier. Probably because less detail looks like more detail


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

I like working on banty eggs.  I think they tend to be a little stronger, for one thing, but it's fun working on something so tiny. I totally get that.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

amazing!


----------



## September (Jul 14, 2009)

How can you not like that egg? It's simply beautiful! There are indian gift shops here that would proudly display your little beauty and I'm almost certain that they would ask a nice price for it too.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Aha! A nice price, you say?  I HAVE been thinking about selling them, but I dont know how to price them, or where/how to sell them. Stuff that I've sold before has always been the whole "oh, I like that! I'll pay you to make me one" routine. You know.  

I dont like it because I didnt put as much detail as I meant to. If you want to see some great eggs, look at the pictures of some of Sanzas! They are exquisite.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

how to picture and sell...

I'd put a bunch in a dark colored wooden bowl, or a basket, to photograph them as a whole (give the buyer the idea of what you can do with them). If you can attach a clear fishing line thru the hole, hang them on a black painted "branch" tree. Blueberry, sumac...something that has nice spread on a small branch that you can create a sort of "egg tree".

Hanging as a christmas ornament would be a great sales thing. The whole "egg is the beginning" thing. Photographing that would be easy. hang them in a spot on an outdoor pine or fir tree. Or grab a branch and take it indoors. 

Do you have a Christmas craft fair in the area? These would be a natural for that. AND since they're normally in November, it would give you time to complete some. Or maybe get together with ANOTHER crafter who does another type of object. Doll clothes. Wooden Wall hangings. Offer them this incredible addition to their stall. Maybe 20% of the sale price to the stall owner if they agree to sell your eggs. .... that way you wouldn't be responsible for staying at the stall all day, or set up fees, etc.

eta: just thought...the eggs would go BRILLIANTLY with candles. (still on the christmas craft fair thing). You might try stopping in (with a few of your eggs) at a local Candle Shop (they are often privately owned, with owner doing her own candles) and see if they'd be willing to set up a sales display at the counter of the shop. I've done that with my candles at flower shops, or weaving stores. You can either sell the eggs to the store wholesale, and they sell them for whatever they want, OR you can do it as a consignment option..maybe 20% to the store owner.


----------

